# Currently available Merckx frames in U.S.



## wsriii (May 23, 2006)

Hello all:
When I visit the Merckx website www.eddyMerckx.be I note that there appear to be currently available scandium and alu frames. Are those frames available in the U.S.? When I go to Gita or any of the retailers I only see the AXM and EMX frames. It seems that I remember in years gone by some folks raving about the scandium frames so I am curious.
Thanks.
bill


----------



## sml (May 21, 2007)

I think you can order them into the US.


----------



## koyaanisqatsi (Aug 5, 2009)

*Yes.*

The Eddy Merckx Web site that you mention is....well, strange. Eventually the list of Alloy frames comes up, but I had problems with that too. fullcyclebikes.com is one online distributor of Eddy Merckx Aluminum/Scandium (and carbon) framesets. There are others, I'm sure.



wsriii said:


> Hello all:
> When I visit the Merckx website www.eddyMerckx.be I note that there appear to be currently available scandium and alu frames. Are those frames available in the U.S.? When I go to Gita or any of the retailers I only see the AXM and EMX frames. It seems that I remember in years gone by some folks raving about the scandium frames so I am curious.
> Thanks.
> bill


----------

